# Maschinenrichtlinie oder Niederspannungsrichtlinie bei Anlagenbau



## elektrokraft (24 November 2015)

Hallo Community,

da bei uns im Haus verschiedene Meinungen existieren möchte ich gerne Euch befragen:

Wie wird ein von uns gebauter Schaltschrank betrachtet, der sowohl eine Maschiene steuert (inkl. Schutzeinrichtung/Sicherheit),
als auch Teile der allgemeinen Elektrik (Beleuchtung im Außenbereich, Steckdosen) beinhaltet.

Gesteuert wird ein Motor der gefahrbringende Bewegung erzeugt und über Not-Aus als Sicherheitsfunktion abgeschaltet werden kann.

Der Schrank ist seperat von der Maschine aufgestellt. Quasi ist es ja  nicht mehr nur als Maschine zu betrachte sondern als Anlage oder?

Ist jetzt  der "allgemeinen Teil" des Schrankes nach der  Niederspannungsrichtlinie zu bewerten und damit von uns mit einem CE  Kennzeichen zu versehen?
Und die Sicherheitseinrichtungen würden quasi mit in die Zuständigkeit  vom Maschinenhersteller fallen dier er in seine Konformitätserklärung  mit aufnehmen muss?


Oder ist der ganze Schrank unter der MRL zu betrachten da er ja mind.  eine Sicherheitsfunktion hat und auch nur mit der Maschine in Verkehr  gebracht wird.


----------



## Werna (26 November 2015)

Hallo,
wenn der Schaltschrank extern zugekauft wird und dann mit der Maschine verbunden wird, dann muss der Schaltschrank nach NspRL CE gekennzeichnet werden.

Wenn der Schaltschrank mit der Maschine mitkommt, dann braucht man kein CE nach NspRL.

Wenn nun aber Stromkreise ausserhalb der Maschine betrieben werden (externe Leuchten die nicht mit der Maschine zu tun haben), dann fällt dieser meiner Meinung nach auch unter die NspRL und der MRL.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## jora (27 November 2015)

elektrokraft schrieb:


> Wie wird ein von uns gebauter Schaltschrank betrachtet, der sowohl eine Maschiene steuert (inkl. Schutzeinrichtung/Sicherheit),
> als auch Teile der allgemeinen Elektrik (Beleuchtung im Außenbereich, Steckdosen) beinhaltet.
> 
> Gesteuert wird ein Motor der gefahrbringende Bewegung erzeugt und über Not-Aus als Sicherheitsfunktion abgeschaltet werden kann.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

erst einmal möchte ich erst einmal den Begriff "Anlage" hier aus der Diskussion entfernen  sowas gibt es in der MRL nicht.

Ich würde den Schaltschrank eindeutig der Maschine zuordnen und den allgemeinen Teil deutlich kennzeichnen und beschreiben (auch in der BA der Maschine). Nur weil man die Maschinenrichtlinie anwendet, heißt dies noch lang nicht, das die Nierspannungsrichtlinie ignoriert wird bzw. werden darf. Entsprechend MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang 1, Kapitel 1.5.1 darf die NspRL nur hinsichtlich der Schutzziele in der EG-Erklärung angeführt werden, aber die Schutzziele sind trotzdem einzuhalten.
Den Schaltschrank formal "durchzuschneiden" würde ich nicht, das wäre nach meiner Meinung unnötig kompliziert.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## elektrokraft (27 November 2015)

jora schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> erst einmal möchte ich erst einmal den Begriff "Anlage" hier aus der Diskussion entfernen :wink: sowas gibt es in der MRL nicht.
> 
> ...




Moin Alex,

bedeutet also, wenn du den Schaltschrank  eindeutig der MRL zuordnen würdest dürfte er vom Schaltschrankbauer auch  keine EG Konformitätserklärung nach NspRL & EMVRL bekommen und  somit auch kein CE? So hätte ich es nämlich gedacht.  

Mir fehlt  etwas die "verständliche" Definition, nach der ich entscheide ob mein  Schrank nun zur MRL gehört oder nicht.... Es nur anhand eines verbauten  Sicherheitsbauteils fest zu machen (wurde ja hier im Forum schon  ausreichend diskutiert) ist jawohl nicht genug, sprich mein  Schaltschrank ist ja kein Sicherheitsbauteil nur weil ein  Not-Aus-Schaltgerät darin verbaut ist.

Grüße


----------



## jora (27 November 2015)

Eindeutiges JaEin 
Solange DU den Schaltschrank planst (von der Steuerung) würde ich diese direkt der Maschine zuordnen, siehe verlängerte Werkbank, wenn nur notwendige Abläufe mit Sensoren usw. definiert werden und der SCHALTSCHRANKBAUER eigenverantwortlich die Planung übernimmt ist dies wieder weiter zu differenzieren. Dann ist seitens des Schaltschrankbauers zu überlegen ob er ein Niederspannungsschaltgerät (NspRL) ist, oder ob es ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist (MRL).

Ein Schaltschrank gehört dann zur MRL wenn er ein Sicherheitsbauteil ist bzw. diese enthält, wieso sollte dies nicht genug sein? Ist ein Not-Halt-Schaltgerät kein Sicherheitsbauteil?
Ich mach mir das da ganz einfach  wobei ich auch mit meinem Gewissen hier keinen Konflikt erzeuge, da es nur um einen Formalismus geht, eine Risikobeurteilung ist IMMER erforderlich, ob MRL oder NspRL. Ja, ich weiß, in der aktuell noch gültigen Fassung kommt diese Vorderung nicht so deutlich heraus, aber in der zukünfitgen wird dies sehr deutlich. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## PerfectWorldI (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir haben bei uns auch öfters diese Diskussion.
Meiner Meinung nach hat die MRL und NspRL erst mal nichts miteinander zu tun.
Ein Schaltschrank muss immer nach NspRL gebaut werden. Die Funktionen  die im Schaltschrank umgesetzt werden ( Sicherheitsfunktionen ) sind  nach MRL auszuführen.
Der Maschinenhersteller hat dann in seiner CE Kennzeichnung alle Normen  aufzuführen, die bei der Erstellung der Anlage eingehalten worden sind,  z.B. auch die EMV Richtlinie.
Ein reiner Schaltschrank fällt also meiner Meinung nach nicht unter die MRL.

Gruss 
PerfectWordI


----------



## jora (4 Dezember 2015)

PerfectWorldI schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat die MRL und NspRL erst mal nichts miteinander zu tun.
> Ein Schaltschrank muss immer nach NspRL gebaut werden. Die Funktionen  die im Schaltschrank umgesetzt werden ( Sicherheitsfunktionen ) sind  nach MRL auszuführen.
> Der Maschinenhersteller hat dann in seiner CE Kennzeichnung alle Normen  aufzuführen, die bei der Erstellung der Anlage eingehalten worden sind,  z.B. auch die EMV Richtlinie.
> Ein reiner Schaltschrank fällt also meiner Meinung nach nicht unter die MRL.



Hallo PerfectWorld,

die Schutzziele der NspRL sind in der MRL enthalten bzw. die MRL verweist direkt auf die NspRL, somit haben die sehr wohl etwas miteinander zu tun. Auch wenn der Schaltschrank formal unter die MRL fällt, unterscheidet sich der Aufbau nicht zu dem, was die NspRL fordert.

Eine CE-Kennzeichnung bzw. ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach Norm ist mir nur im Bereich der Bauprodukte bekannt. Im Bereich der Maschinensicherheit gibt IMMER die Richtlinie die Vorgaben für die Konformität, also CE. 

So pauschal würde ich die Unterteilung nicht ziehen, was auch die aktuelle allgemeine Interpretation darstellt. Siehe hierzu auch:
http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicherheit/Produktgruppen/Maschinen/FAQ/02/02-17FAQ.html?docId=669482

Gruß
Alex


----------



## PerfectWorldI (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo jora,
ich stimme Dir zu. Dachte dies auch so ausgedrückt zu haben.
Bei uns in der Firma haben wir
1.
Schaltschränke die wir nach Kundenvorgabe bauen. => Hier geben wir nur eine Konformität nach NspRL.

2.
Bei der Lieferung von Steuerungen für Maschinen und Anlagen, die Risikoanalyse erhalten wir vom Maschinenhersteller
die steuerungstechnische Umsetzung erfolgt von uns. => MRL schlägt zu Validierung und Verifizierung
der Sicherheitsfunktionen nach EN - ISO 13849
Die Risikoanalyse und vorgelagerte Schritte nach EN ISO 12100;2010 liegt aber nicht in unserer Verantwortung, wird also auch nicht von uns bescheinigt.
Dies muss der Maschinenhersteller machen.

3.
Bei eigenen Maschinen haben wir natürlich den kompletten Konformitätsprozess zu erledigen.


Gruss 
PerfectWorldI


----------

